# Corporate assignment in Leeds - moving from US



## Pandora (May 15, 2008)

Looks like I will be relocating to Leeds for 6-12 months. Does anyone have any recommendations on housing for this sort of time frame? Its not a permanent move, so I don't want to have to purchase a lot of furniture & stuff that I won't be taking back with me. 

I'll be working just north of the White Rose Shopping Center off of the A6110.
Its just me, and I'd like to make sure its a safe location. 

Also, I have no clue how I would go about transportation. I currently live in the midwest and have always had a car. Sounds silly, but I've never been on public transportation- we just don't have it here. Will I be able to freely go where I want on public transportation, or will I need a car?

How do people who don't have cars handle vacation/holiday travel outside of the city?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

On a corporate assignment, often the corporation provides accommodation, and may also include a car, if you will need one to get around. I don't know Leeds, but one possibility is one of those "residence hotel" places (like Residence Inn or a suites hotel in the US).

If you don't have a car for day to day use, you can always rent a car for weekends or a vacation trip.

With luck, someone who knows Leeds will pop in here with more information about the public transit situation there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Just in case the corporation doesn't provide accommodation, try Properties for sale, homes to rent, overseas property, retirement properties and new homes on rightmove.co.uk for rental accommodation.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## aztek (May 18, 2008)

Hi Pandora,

I grew up in Leeds and although I haven't lived there for 6 years I still go back from time to time to see family/friends. It's a great city with really friendly people....I quite miss it. It has great shopping, a lively night-life, good restaurants and you can be out in the countryside in 15 minutes (by car). It's a fairly big city so it has its bad areas like any other city in the world. The White Rose Centre is a few miles out of town and i'd imagine there are good bus routes there as it's a big shopping centre, but I haven't been on a bus for a long time so I can't really comment.
As for housing it all depends on how much you want to spend, what sort of lifestyle you like to live, and how far you want to commute. You could try a city centre apartment, there are some really nice apartments near the river. Or if you prefer something less urban try looking at Gildersome or Drighlington. The budget housing areas nearby are the estates of Beeston, Middleton and Belle Isle....lots of cheap housing here but with a higher crime rate. Let me know what sort of life you want outside work and I can give you some more ideas.


----------



## AlexG (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm french and living in Leeds since end 2007.
If your company cannot help you for the flat, you can look on internet add for sharing house where room are always furnished. I live in Roundhay which is a safe and nice district (around 20 min in car from White Rose).
If you prefer student life you can see on Headingley district

Concerning the car, I would advise it !
There are bus but no exceptional...
Hope it can help,

Alex


----------



## Pandora (May 15, 2008)

I'm guessing that I will at least receive an allowance for housing, at minimum. I think I'm in a position that I can negotiate some of the details. I just need to know what ones I should push for.

I'll be on a budget, as I need to continue paying for my home and expenses in the US, as well as a place in Leeds. So trying to support two places will be tough. I'd rather move into smaller housing in a good area with convenient dining and groceries. I don't mind student life... but I do appreciate quiet! 

I just looked into the regulations for bringing my dog over from the US... looks like it won't happen due to all of the restrictions. So depressing!


----------



## Pandora (May 15, 2008)

How does the public transportation compare to Switzerland?
I worked in Zurich for a short time and used public transit. Is public transit in Leeds comaprable?


----------



## Pandora (May 15, 2008)

Ok, silly question.
I was checking out a housing site. Would $500 pcm mean $500 per month?


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Pandora said:


> Ok, silly question.
> I was checking out a housing site. Would $500 pcm mean $500 per month?


If you are talking about the UK, then you mean 500 UK pounds (US$1000) - pcm means per calendar month.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## danjar (May 21, 2008)

Hi Pandora,

I've lived in Leeds most of my life and have loved it. Like anywhere there are good and bad areas to live. Just north of the White Rose centre would put your office roughly in the Beeston/Churwell area.
Public transport is good, pretty much all of the bus routes in the area pass through the White Rose shopping centre, from there you can get to pretty much anywhere in Leeds or Wakefield. 
Traffic really isn't too bad in Leeds compared to most UK cities, (even in the rush hour). If you do want to use public transport then living in either Morley or Leeds city centre would give you about a 20 minute bus ride to work (the white rose centre). A car is quite an expense in the UK, (petrol is currently at about £1.14 a litre ($2.24) and car hire isn't cheap over here either. 
If you can do without a car I'd consider getting a city centre apartment, there is a massive glut of empty new apartments in the city, rent would start at about £350 to £400 a month, you'd be in the middle of everything and you can get to pretty much any UK city from Leeds City Train Station. 
If you did get a car I'd consider either: 
MorleyChurwell- I lived there for 6 years, it's not the prettiest place but there isn't much crime (plus you could probably walk to work.
Pudsey- A bit further out but relatively low crime.
North Leeds- The affluent area of the city, however commuting to the south of the city can be a pain
Headingley/Kirkstall - A bit further out and would be 2 bus rides from work, this is THE student area of leeds with lots of pubs, bars and restaurants. The main downside is the crime rate and relatively high rents.
Wakefield area- Approx 30 minute commute and has some nice areas

In my opinion I really wouldn't want to live in the following areas (however they will be cheap):
Beeston, Batley, Armley, middleton and Belle isle - Very built up, lots of crime and un-employed.


----------



## lwross (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm also looking at moving to Leeds and have a budget of £1000 per month for rent. I need something fully furnished and have been looking on rightmove dot co dot uk. There seems to be a lot of very nice looking 2 bedroom furnished apartments around crown point road and chadwick street and along the river towards Leeds Train station. Do you think that would be a good place to live in terms of shops, pubs, restaurants etc? what about crime in this area?

I'll be working in Headingly so I figured I could catch the train or bus to work each day.

Thanks for any advice!


----------

